# 40 + and trying IUI - anyone else out there?



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Just thought I'd see if I could find anyone out there giving IUI a go.

I'm half-way through an IUI cycle (well I suppose you could say I've finfished it cos I'm just sitting waiting to test on 1 October now).  

Anyone in a similar position want to chat?

A-M
xx


----------



## Atishoo (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi,

I'm 39 and due to undergo my first stimulated IUI cycle in November.  Excited, but cautious due to low success stats.

Going on holiday soon, so going to try to chill out and get into good shape for start of treatment.

Good luck for your test date.  Can I ask why you're trying IUI?

x


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I'm 40 and had DIUI in April which has resulted in my pregnancy. Happy answer any questions if that's helpful.

Smiling x


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Firstly, congratulations Smiling.  Lovely to hear of an immediate IUI success.  I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up, but this does still encourage me   .    that everything continues to go well for you.  

Atishoo - I wish you all the luck in the world.  Good idea to chill out.  It was awful when we realised we were going to have to wait several more months earlier this year, feeling the biological clock ticking with every month.  In answer to your question, we realised we had left it rather late before starting to TTC and, once we had spent a year or so trying and then a further 6 months or so going for it big time with a Clearblue monitor to get the timings just right, after DH had been tested as OK, we decided that we needed to get me checked out too.  We realised that the NHS route was not going to be quick and that we were unlikely to get any funding anyhow so we went private straight away.  Fortunately for us there is a specialist clinic in our town.

After a consultation and tests for me too, we were advised that, as they could find nothing physically wrong with either of us, that IUI was a good option.  They said that, as well as being able to have at least 2 cycles of IUI for the cost of one IVF, that the chances of success over 2 IUIs was slightly greater than 1 IVF.  IUI also has the advantages of being less invasive.  As my sig. says, we were told to try naturally for a few more months as the HyCoSy may have 'cleared my tubes out' and then come back for IUI if needed.  Unfortunately, we did that and then were rather upset to find there was a 3 month waiting list!  Anyhow, I digress...  I do hope that helps you understand our choice.

I'd love to hear your stories too.  It really does help to hear what others have been through.

  and best wishes.  Oh and have a lovely holiday Atishoo.

A-M
xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Maisiecat,

I am awaiting the result of my IUI which was converted from IVF.  But I was advised by one consultant to try natural IUI anyway as I responded so poorly to IVF, but when I did get an egg it was a good one.......who knows?  I think half the problem is that clinics encourage over 40s to go straight to IVF, so the success rates data for IUI are limited   

I think that older women have a better chance the more natural things are (preferably BMS which is not an option for me being single) the better.  So natural IUI is the next best thing.

Wishing you loads of luck for Friday      

hello everyone else   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello GIAToo,

I didn't realise that other clinics encouraged over 40s to go straight to IVF - as you can see from my 'story', ours certainly didn't.  When we went for our first consultation, I had never heard of IUI, and was expecting to have to have IVF.  As I may have said in my previous post, we were told we had a good chance with IUI because they could not find anything actually wrong with either of us.

I have thought about this before and wondered if there was less data for IUI success rates for older women because more older women going for fertility investigations get diagnosed with real problems, rather than 'unexplained infertility', and therefore more get recommended for IVF than IUI.

We were told that the stats. for women of my age show a 15% chance of a BFP from a cycle of IUI.  

Thanks for the well wishes for Friday - I really feel I need them because I had some nasty cramps today and I really thought AF was coming.  I'll try to remember to post my result on here as well as the other threads I have joined.

I see your OTD is 6th Oct - hope you are not worrying about it too much (I've found the last couple of days extra hard).   and   coming your way....

Best  wishes 

A-M
xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks hun.  What your clinic has said has given me a bit of hope although I do have a low ovarian reserve.
Take care and I'll keep an eye out for your news on Friday              
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Maisie Cat - I'm doing IUI (natural cycle) at the grand old age of 42.  I think many clinics find that success rates overall for IUI are lower than for IVF, so they think that if you don't have much time left (as we don't) you should "throw everything at it" as quickly as possible, i.e. IVF with high stims.

However, I'm with GiaToo's argument that older eggs respond better to more gentle treatment (and some fertility consultants agree with this - although not all!) - so the more natural, the better.  Personally, I had an easy choice in some ways as my AMH is so low I would not respond to stims, so my clinic offered me a choice of natural cycle IUI or nothing.  Is yours natural cycle or stimulated?

Good luck with your OTD on Friday.  And to you, too, GiaToo - really hope this is the one for you.   to you both.

B xx


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Bethany,
I'll be 42 in June so I'm not far behind you   .

I had stimms (Supracur starting day 4 of cycle and Supracur & Menopur jabs from days 5 through to day 11 when I had my scan and was deemed 'ready' with 3 follicles big enough and some other little ones).  Insem. was on day 14 of my cycle, only a few days after when I would normally have ovulated (usually day 10 or 11).

They didn't give me the option of a natural IUI - I didn't even know you could do that until I read about it on here.  We were just suggested to try 2 IUIs before moving on to IVF.  Given how long I ended up having to wait, we might take further advice and review that decision if this cycle doesn't work.  

Where are you in your cycle?  Do you have an OTD?

GIAtoo,
I'm glad it's given you some hope - we can all do with a bit of that    -    for you for the 6th

Best wishes and    to all.

A-M
xx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi again Maisie

I have my CD10 scan tomorrow, with basting probably Monday, all being well - which would give me an OTD of 18th Oct.

A stimulated cycle statistically does give you a better chance than natural - assuming you respond ok (which it looks like you have).  Fingers crossed for you for Friday .

B xx


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Woke up to pink spotting this morning.  Gone back to bed.


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Maise Cat

Lots of people get spotting at this stage. I remember on my 2ww thread - hd to be at least 40 % of the girls. 
Hoping everything is okay - keep your chin up!

Smling xx


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello Smiling,

Glad someone else is up and about   .  Thank you so much for your positive thoughts.

I'm just worried that spotting this late (16 days after insem.) is bound to be AF coming.  Isn't it too late for an implantation bleed?  It was pink with a little red clot in it, not what I normally get before AF, but this isn't exactly a 'normal' month.

I will try to keep my chin up   .

A-M
xx


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

masiecat,

It's just not an exact science - I had spotting at 5wks3 days and ended up in the early pregnancy unit - it was put down to a late implantation bleed even at that point.

Smiling xxx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi MaisieCat - Just to say here's hoping it's an implantation bleed  

B xx


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi there,

Thanks for all the support ladies, but I'm pretty certain it's all over for me this cycle.  AF arrived very suddenly about 5 p.m. yesterday and continued unabated, leaving me in no doubt that this was no just 'spotting'.

We're hoping to start again a.s.a.p. so I will still be on here.  Besides, I want to hear how everyone else gets on.

Best of luck,   and   to you all.

A-M
xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Maisie-cat - really sorry        I personally would still test just in case, simply 'cos I hear of so many people bleeding heavily early on in pregnancy and still being pregnant.  Take care and do what's best for you though.   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh thanks so much for your kind words GIAToo.

When I rang the clinic again today, they told me I still need to test tomorrow and ring them back then, so that's what I'll be doing.  Hoping to do another IUI next cycle (i.e. end of October), but the clinic can't confirm whether or not they have a slot spare yet.

I've got my fingers crossed for your OTD and will watch for an update.

Best wishes,   and  

A-M
xx


----------

